# 1/72 scale Nanzan now FINISHED!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the finished 1/72 scale Tamiya Nanzan, this model was finished in the last hours of 2012 and I had to wait a few days for good weather so I could get outside and take some decent pics of it.



































































Agentsmith


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Nice work! As always, your black and white work could easily pass for period photography.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments Rattrap!


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I gotta step up my weathering game.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Those hand- and foot-marks where the pilots climbing into the plane have weathered the paintwork are a great touch.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a beautiful job on her.....Cheers mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I wanted to weather the model as it were a trainer that has seen a lot of use by student pilots and the chipped and scuffed up paint reflects that.

Agentsmith


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful work. As John P said My weathering is lacking compaired to yours. Dave


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice job great paint work.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Dave and Grahamjohn!

I was without my computer for almost a week as it needed to be taken to the shop and mended, sorry for the late reply.


Agentsmith


----------

